# Moccamaster Select no longer brewing



## benjo (Apr 12, 2021)

I've had my Moccamaster Select for almost a year, and have always kept it descaled.

Recently it has just stopped brewing, the water wont boil and just sits in the reservoir. I've checked the white float is moving, and I've confirmed there's no blockages in the tube.

The pot size select button stays off the whole time, whilst the mains power button is lit up. The hotplate also gets hot.

Has anyone got any ideas? I've emailed Moccamaster but they haven't responded yet.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

5 year warranty if you registered, but I tried to do mine online wouldn't let me. Not sure about it have you emailed who you bought it off


----------



## benjo (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.

Amazon have said they'd refund me on return, but I wanted to make sure there wasn't a simple fix I could do myself before sending it back.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Get a refund order another 👍mine is from amazon too.


----------

